# Nov23rd race in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race at my house sun. the 23rd open at 11 am race at 1 sharp.Usual 4 classes and format of 1 min qualifer race with an a and a b main with b main winner bump up.$5 charge to help pay for lunch.Need to know whos coming by the 21st.See my previous post for rules and classes.Later Rick


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Well Rick and all ,
i'm sorry to say now that i won't make the race on the 23rd after all. A friend of mine passed away this past weekend and i just got word that a memorial will be held for him that sunday at 1pm. Obviously my wife and i will be attending . Good luck have some fun and perhaps a memorial lap for Daniel D'Antonio a WW2 decorated Vet and a hell of a good guy and friend.

thanks , Dennis *


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lets hear from you if your coming!


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Will be there Rick


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Dude, you know I am there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We still have room for new racers,We are a friendly helpful group that has a small supply of loaner cars and controllers,Come on out and race!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nine confirmed racers coffee and rolls at 11 am,plenty of room for more!


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Rick I have some family stuff that came up and I will not be able to make it Sunday.

Sorry thats its such late notice....hope everyone has a good time.

Jasen


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

8 racers a good time had by all.Ran 4 classes plus an iroc srt race with dash camaro bodies.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Glad you boys had some serious fun . Any chance you can post results etc. Just gotta know what i'm up against next time i can drop in ! I did manage to build another NITRO bullet car since you handed me my keister last time LOL. BTW what's the weather like ? I hear you guys got a bit of the white stuff this week.

Dennis :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Little bit of white stuff.Roads are clear.Next Race dec.14th


----------

